# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF شروحات :  كيف تقم بعمل أبديت سوفت وير لبوكسatf

## Shamseldeen Victory

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _مرحبا بكل اعضاءنا الكرام والزوار الاعزاء_ _********************************_ _سأشرح كيفية عمل أبديت سوفت وير لبوكسATF وزلك لترقية البوكس من الاصدار 7.40 الى 7.49 وهذا للزين لديهم كريدتCredit أو الزين يريدون امتلاك كريدتCredit_ اما من لايرد التفعيل او غير مفعل Credit فلن يفيده بشئ هذا الابديت
كيف تقم بعمل أبديت سوفت وير لبوكسATF  
تحياتى: {SHAMS ELDEEN VICTORY{SHAKS

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك
اخي

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك
اخي

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله بك . مشكورر

----------

